# Could my converted 25hp merc push a light 1648?



## gotmuddy (Jan 23, 2012)

I want a wider boat so I can run shallower with my jet, I am wondering what is the MINIMUM hp to plane out a 1648, a very light one.


----------



## Brian J (Jan 23, 2012)

No. Too much boat for a 25.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a old 25 hp mercy on my 16 basstracker vhull and ut planed like crazy with 2 people on it. Mine wasn't a jet so I can't be sure out jet because it reduced whatever the output was on it if I recall other posts on here.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 23, 2012)

A 25hp with a jet will plane out a light 16' 48". Keep the weight down is the main thing.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a 30 jet on a Alumacraft 1648, I could get me,6 gallon tank,1 bat,1 other guy and gear and i could get on plane. Add anymore to it and no go.. hence the upgrade


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 23, 2012)

My 1836 has severe limitations in the shallow water department. I am thinking a 1648 would fix it, maybe even a 1548.


----------



## Brian J (Jan 24, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> My 1836 has severe limitations in the shallow water department. I am thinking a 1648 would fix it, maybe even a 1548.




My first experience with jet boats was running an 1836 Alumaweld (before they became Xpress) with a 25 tiller handle Mercury that belonged to my father in law. We tried to keep the boat as light as possible; one battery that served as power to both the 12 volt trolling motor and engine, a six gallon fuel tank and minimal gear. Though it was unstable and sat very low in the water while floating, it planed easily with two grown men and we ran some amazingly shallow water with it. Three people however bogged it down considerably. 

Fast forward a dozen years. I purchase a bigger jet boat, father in law sells that boat but keeps the jet and I purchase a 1448 riveted Alumacraft. With the exception of a two feet extension to the front deck that is supported by legs, the boat is bare and is equipped the same as the 1836. With me and a small amount of gear in the boat ( my weight varies between 220 and 235) it will plane fairly easy. With our two daughters (10 and 8) in the boat with me, it will still plane but struggles. But put an adult equal to my size in the boat with me and it will not plane at all. Though people will argue with me and say that a 25 is plenty of engine, in my experiences jets that are less than 40 HP are pretty ineffective; unless you fish by yourself and travel light.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 24, 2012)

Brian J said:


> gotmuddy said:
> 
> 
> > My 1836 has severe limitations in the shallow water department. I am thinking a 1648 would fix it, maybe even a 1548.
> ...




thanks for the honest reply Brian. My boat has a very light front deck and floor. The trolling motor and battery are up front, and I run a 3 gal tank. I can plane out fine with me and another person if the person is in the middle of the boat and I am in back.

I wonder if I had a actual planing hull if I could do it.


----------

